# Herp ID 6?



## CrocKeeper

All right gang lets not let this one die..

Pic:

What is it (obviously its a snake.but what kind?)?
View attachment 124148


----------



## ChilDawg

Scarlet King?


----------



## CrocKeeper

Good guess..but not a lampropeltis species at all....


----------



## acestro

Neotropical tricolor









That's all I've got for now....

ah, got it, _Rhinobothyrum bovalli_


----------



## CrocKeeper

"ah, got it, Rhinobothyrum bovalli"

Indeed you did sir! I thought that one would take longer than that....hmmmpf!!!!!!!

Alright Ace...post one....


----------



## acestro

I'm guessin' this will be easy for some... worth a shot....

pic:


----------



## ChilDawg

_Leptotyphlops humilis_?


----------



## CrocKeeper

I think we are looking at a lizard gang....

I think I have this one but I will only say that for now.....and let you all make some more guesses, which Chil, that was a good one...


----------



## ESPMike

Alright just a guess here... _Acontias percivali _ ?


----------



## acestro

Nope.


----------



## ChilDawg

Are amphisbaenians considered lizards? If so, I'm guessing _Bipes biporus_, the ajolote...


----------



## acestro

Nope.









Any hints wanted?

CK going to take a shot?


----------



## ChilDawg

The hint that I want is if I'm barking up the wrong tree by going with Amphisbaenidae...


----------



## CrocKeeper

same hint wanted Ace (I believe it is amphisbaenid and not a caecilian).....Chil..that was a good guess in what I feel is the right ballpark....but Bipes have front legs.....


----------



## Ex0dus

Ive followed along this since the start and I got to say Ive known MAYBE 3 out of the hundred or so posted


----------



## acestro

CrocKeeper said:


> same hint wanted Ace (I believe it is amphisbaenid and not a caecilian).....Chil..that was a good guess in what I feel is the right ballpark....but Bipes have front legs.....


You guessed wrong...









not a reptile.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Is that a worm lizard? The only thing I can ID for sure from that distance is the hands of a black man!


----------



## ESPMike

Schisometopum thomense?


----------



## MONGO 

acestro said:


> I'm guessin' this will be easy for some... worth a shot....
> 
> pic:


----------



## CrocKeeper

Caecilian then.

Mike I think may have nailed it down with that West African guess......

I love this game....


----------



## acestro

ESPMike said:


> Schisometopum thomense?


Nope.

It's Schis*t*ometopum thomense.










j/k!







Nice work Mike!!!

(ToP)


----------



## ESPMike

Ok my turn I guess. Im bad at this but I'll give it a try...

View attachment 124363


----------



## CrocKeeper

I agree Mike....good job!

Everyone else was misdirected by my initial observation.I ignored the glossyness of the caecilian due to the appearance of a "missing" tail..which led me to thinking immediately amphisbaenians....I looked more closely at the photo and i believe the rest of the Saotome amphibian is under that finger..not missing...Great Pic Ace!!!! I hope that in this game you all are learning about a lot of things many people do not realize even exist!!!.....On to the next Pic....which is a good one Mike....


----------



## CrocKeeper

This snake I will not answer on yet.as I have caught these guys in.....whoa I better not say or that is a quick give away...


----------



## acestro

wait, didn't I use this pic and mess it up? I think it was a Boiga species...


----------



## ESPMike

acestro said:


> wait, didn't I use this pic and mess it up? I think it was a Boiga species...


Possibility. I found the pic on the net so its pretty likely.


----------



## Red Eyes

Boiga jaspidea


----------



## CrocKeeper

......and Red eyes sneaks in for the win.....

This one got me thinking by the way...how many of you have ever traveled intro asia, malaysia, indonesia? ( or any other countries away from your home country)

If you haven't you are missing some of the worlds most beautifull forests!!!!!!!!!!

-Not to mention some fantastic scuba diving....

OK..Red eyes..Your turn...Post us a good one!!!!!!!


----------



## ESPMike

Red Eyes said:


> Boiga jaspidea










Nice job Red eyes. Your up.


----------



## Red Eyes

acestro said:


> wait, didn't I use this pic and mess it up? I think it was a Boiga species...


It should be Ace that should be posting! So post away ...


----------



## acestro

Nah... be my guest...


----------



## Red Eyes

Thanks Ace ...

Here you go ...

View attachment 124549


View attachment 124550


----------



## CrocKeeper

These are one of my favorite snakes.I know hard to believe.I actually breed a couple species of these awesome opsithoglyphs!!!!!

Well I guess that is a hint..LOL


----------



## acestro

Wow, nice!!! Maybe a kind of night snake?


----------



## CrocKeeper

"Wow, nice!!! Maybe a kind of night snake?"

Yes it is a species of Hypsiglena (only two species in this genus both with several subspecific allocations).......good job ace......anyone know the species?










Ace your up....


----------



## ChilDawg

Is it _H. torquata deserticola_?


----------



## Red Eyes

ChilDawg said:


> Is it _H. torquata deserticola_?


I found it under Hypsiglena torquata (here and also here).

Maybe Croc can add some info about the "deserticola"?


----------



## CrocKeeper

Before I go farther I do want to comment on the taxonomic issues involved with these beautiful little snakes....there is some work being done currently...and the many subspecific allocations for these awesome opisthoglyphous buggars are not recognized by all herpetologists..pending review of the entire group....many subspecies that were recognized are also grouped into others..for example H. t. deserticola, and H. t. nuchalata. The San Diego Night Snake, H. t. klauberi, and the Spotted Night Snake, H. t. ochrorhyncha, are now both regarded as the subspecies H. t. deserticola. That said...again many taxonomists do not even recognize deserticola or nuchalata currently as the group is pending further investigation.....science can always muck it up can't they?.LOL...

H. t. jani is your top pic.the Texas night snake...cool animals that when snake hunting in the trans-pecos is literally everywhere.....

Bottom pic..I believe to be H. t. deserticola.....

Great job gang!.....allright somebody post us a whopper!!!!!!


----------



## Malok

since i cant ever seem to get them but always look at this thread i just wanted to try one

probally way easy

View attachment 124626


----------



## CrocKeeper

I notice lots of you look at this thread but never attempt guesses.....JUMP IN....being wrong is part of the learning process...I am not always right with my initial guesses either..note my incorrect assumption of Ace's caecilian pic being an amphisbaenian....one is an amphibian,the other a weird group of burrowing lizards....but the fun is in the guessing.....and you do not have to have tons of experience....many of these guys spend I suspect a great deal of time on google image searches.







which there is ABSOLUTELY nothing wrong with!! learning should be FUN!!!!!

Malok..I actually think that was a great pic to post!.....allright gang...lets get this party started!!!!!


----------



## Malok

i have never been good with scientific names

this is what keeps me from jumping in but i didnt realize how many of the google searches would just tell you the scientific name


----------



## acestro

Malok said:


> since i cant ever seem to get them but always look at this thread i just wanted to try one
> 
> probally way easy
> 
> View attachment 124626


ha, I had quick guesses for a lot of these and the fish ones but this one... I've got to look into!

Here's Malok's pic again...










...almost looks like a rainbow or mud snake


----------



## CrocKeeper

Think how often beautiful=dangerous....this is an awesome specimen.I love the color!


----------



## acestro

an elapid?


----------



## CrocKeeper




----------



## Bawb2u

Colletts snake, Pseudechis colletti?


----------



## acestro

Ah, you got it. I'm intentionally (and not intentionally) the hint king







Great job! Next pic!


----------



## CrocKeeper

Bawb your up !!!!!!!!!!

Post us a good un!


----------



## Bawb2u

Should be an easy one.


----------



## KRS one

Agama agama? rainbow lizard


----------



## Bawb2u

KRS one said:


> Agama agama? rainbow lizard


----------



## CrocKeeper

As I am not sure if I am correct on this one; I am going to chime in....(Agama atra) Southern Rock Agama?


----------



## Bawb2u

CrocKeeper said:


> As I am not sure if I am correct on this one; I am going to chime in....(Agama atra) Southern Rock Agama?


Ding,ding,ding! OK go for it, you're up.


----------



## CrocKeeper

Wow!!

Sorry gang I didn't mean to spoil that for anyone..I try to stay out of the way on many of these...but I am happy I got that one, because I wasn't sure....










Ok now I am stuck .hmm.....ok.here ya go.....
View attachment 125215


----------



## Bawb2u

Oplurus fierinensis?


----------



## CrocKeeper

Damn Bawb...great answer!!!!

I really thought that one would take longer..LOL

Your up....

and where the heck is everybody else????????????


----------



## Bawb2u

Seems like we lost everybody.

Well, I'll try one more and if nobody shows up, I'll figure it's a dead thread.


----------



## psychofish

I look at the page, but i suck at this.. lol


----------



## wayne the pain

Gonocephalus bornensis


----------



## Bawb2u

wayne the pain said:


> Gonocephalus bornensis










Nice guess though.


----------



## Malok

i looked through 50 pages on google image search

think i deserve a clue for this.


----------



## Bawb2u

Malok said:


> i looked through 50 pages on google image search
> 
> think i deserve a clue for this.


Distribution: Brazil, Colombia, Ecuador, N Peru


----------



## wayne the pain

Enyalioides laticeps


----------



## Bawb2u

wayne the pain said:


> Enyalioides laticeps


Niiiiice. 
Your turn to post.


----------



## CrocKeeper

Gotta love the Amazon wood lizards.....

Very impressive steal for the win Wayne!
Now of course Wayne...you are up!!!!!!

BTW gang....thanks for keeping this alive while I was away!


----------



## ESPMike

I was wondering what happened to you Croc. I thought the Herp section would have fallen apart.


----------



## wayne the pain

ok guys


----------



## CrocKeeper

Nice example of this species! I obtained my first ones in 1986. I can still remember the excitement when I went to the airport to get the box.....I will refrain from any other details unless people need hints.....


----------



## Bawb2u

Rhamphiophis oxyrhynchus.


----------



## CrocKeeper

And Bawb once again flies in under the radar for the win with a Rufous Beaked Snake!!!

You guys rock!

All right Bawb.....Give us hell with the next one..your up!


----------



## Bawb2u

OK, try this one on for size:
View attachment 126033


----------



## wayne the pain

Eumeces "gilberti" rubricaudatus - Western Red-tailed Skink


----------



## Bawb2u

wayne the pain said:


> Eumeces "gilberti" rubricaudatus - Western Red-tailed Skink


Could you post a picture or define this? I have a semi-different answer for this and can't find this picture listed under anything else and can't find a match for this picture as Eumeces gilberti rubricaudatus.

Riley, can you jump in here or PM me?


----------



## wayne the pain

Here try this








http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...nGB177%26sa%3DN


----------



## Bawb2u

wayne the pain said:


> Here try this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...nGB177%26sa%3DN


I found that too, looks close but not quite but I'm going to give it to you as it may be a locality or age difference. I found it as Vanzosaura rubricauda here. http://www.unb.br/ib/zoo/grcolli/jalapao/Jalapao.html 
but then I also found this on http://www.senckenberg.de/odes/05-06.htm
"Vanzosaura has been separated from the genus Gymnophthalmus by Rodrigues (1991).Most authors,however,follow the old taxonomy and refer to Vanzosaura rubricauda as Gymnophthalmus rubricauda (Ziegler et al.2002)References"

So barring an overruling by Crockeeper, I'm saying it's your turn to post next.


----------



## CrocKeeper

I am going to try to get on here and post yet AGAIN before I get booted....I HATE FREAKIN DIAL UP!!!!!!!!

Anyway...I see Wayne, AND Bawb were able to post while I have been attempting to get back on-line.......

I will post what I was going to anyway for the sake of my sanity and to show that IT WAS A GOOD PHOTO and even I do not nail all of these things!

*I was going to tell you Wayne, while superficially similiar was definately NOT a eumeces.......and I was going to tell you to look toward Africa...as that is where I was looking..(through platysaurus species......another incorrect superficially similair guess it turns out!)*

Bawb that is an awesome link...sooooooooo many things coming out of South America...and Indonesia! I have a friend doing write ups on some unkown geckos and spiders in Indo currently....he siad we have not touched the tip of diversity that is still undescribed in most of those regions!

Cool South American lizards! ......OK....here I go again...fingers crossed it posts this time and I am not off line ......


----------



## wayne the pain

Looks like its not worked Croc







il post one up to keep game going.


----------



## CrocKeeper

No it worked perfectly Wayne! I meant just actually posting my darn post! It was totally your turn for the next picture....and a great one it is....


----------



## Bawb2u

I know it but I'll give someone else a chance.


----------



## Bawb2u

Here's a hint: A frog so nice, they named it twice!


----------



## wayne the pain

:laugh:


----------



## CrocKeeper

Where is everyone....??????did we put in a thread killer this time??????

Come on gang..where are your guesses?


----------



## Bawb2u

CrocKeeper said:


> Where is everyone....??????did we put in a thread killer this time??????
> 
> Come on gang..where are your guesses?


I've got the answer but I wanted to give someone else a chance. I put a hint in the last post on the previous page.


----------



## CrocKeeper

I saw your posts bawab







..and I still can't bel;ieve that wasn't too much of a hint...haha!

I was kind of referring to evryone besides you wayne, and me


----------



## wayne the pain

Yeh cmon guys its from chile :nod:


----------



## Bawb2u

CrocKeeper said:


> I saw your posts bawab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and I still can't bel;ieve that wasn't too much of a hint...haha!
> 
> I was kind of referring to evryone besides you wayne, and me


I think we've achieved maximum geekitude in this thread.


----------



## CrocKeeper

Hmmm...must degeekify the thread.......

So that means all you lurkers who come in here and like to watch us play need to join in..it is a really cool frog from Chile, South America and the best hint I have seen given by Bawb was "so nice they named it twice!" Come on now and chime in a guess.......heck gang the photographers name is in the bottom picture!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dark FrOsT

i really suck at this game ... i googled your hint and this is wat i got kermit the frog???


----------



## killarbee

Caudiverbera caudiverbera

i'll fix the name on the picture when somebody has guessed this one right.

good luck









View attachment 127649


----------



## wayne the pain

Drymarchon corais


----------



## C0Rey

i know i havent id'd any snake sbut ill let you take a look at this one:


----------



## killarbee

wayne the pain said:


> i know i havent id'd any snake sbut ill let you take a look at this one:


Vipera berus
thnx for destroying this thread


----------



## C0Rey

killarbee said:


> i know i havent id'd any snake sbut ill let you take a look at this one:


Vipera berus
thnx for destroying this thread








[/quote]


----------



## Bawb2u

Coluber constrictor mormon ?


----------



## CrocKeeper

wow...Thank you Killarbee for degeekifying and reviving the thread with a correct leptodactylid frog answer whose vernacular of of helmeted watertoad is a misnomer!!!!!!!!!

(and for correctly answering the derailment of V. berus)

Hint gang (he did tell the Indigo guess that he was on the wrong Continent) I will tell you that you are guessing in the wrong Hemisphere.....and that you should not look in Coluber ...maybe Elaphe







...........(..leaves whistling innocently.....)


----------



## Bawb2u

This part right here is messing me up. I can't tell if it's the angle of the head or........

View attachment 127783


Is it Bogertophis rosaliae?


----------



## CrocKeeper

Look to a globe divided into an eastern and western hemisphere....then ignore the western hemisphere.........(Bogertophis and Pantherophis need not apply....this is still an Elaphe)......

Hope that helps


----------



## killarbee

Thnx CK,

Another picture with a clearer view of the snake itself.


----------



## Bawb2u

OK, last shot, hero or zero time.

Pseudoboodon boehmei


----------



## killarbee

zero time









Hint : indonesia


----------



## ChilDawg

_ E. subradiata_?


----------



## wayne the pain

Ptyas korros


----------



## Bawb2u

wayne the pain said:


> Ptyas korros


Wow!


----------



## wayne the pain

Can someone please post one, as moving house at moment an not sure when i will be back on


----------



## dark FrOsT

ok heres one

http://www.geocities.com/mickey_prasad/27.jpg

sorry i dont know how to just post a pic


----------



## ChilDawg

Did anyone actually get the last one?


----------



## wayne the pain

Mangrove Snake

Boiga dendrophila

Here's one

Here's one


----------



## Bawb2u

ChilDawg said:


> Did anyone actually get the last one?


W the P got it! Do a google image seach for Ptyas korros, it'll pop right up.


----------



## Bawb2u

wayne the pain said:


> Mangrove Snake
> 
> Boiga dendrophila
> 
> Here's one
> 
> Here's one


Pelochelys bibroni


----------



## wayne the pain

Bawb2u said:


> Mangrove Snake
> 
> Boiga dendrophila
> 
> Here's one
> 
> Here's one


Pelochelys bibroni
[/quote]
No sorry


----------



## Bawb2u

wayne the pain said:


> Pelochelys bibroni


 No sorry








[/quote]

Well, if it's not P. bibroni, it must be Chitra chitra, right?


----------



## wayne the pain

Yeh thats it, Chitra.


----------



## CrocKeeper

allright!! Thread kept alive by two members....









There needs be an award for you two!


----------



## dark FrOsT

what is this little guy

View attachment 128466


dark FrOsT


----------



## Gear Wiz

Could it be a _Echinotriton chinhaiensis_ (Chinhai salamander)?


----------



## Bawb2u

Gear Wiz said:


> Could it be
> a _Echinotriton chinhaiensis_ (Chinhai salamander)?


That one is actually a triturus. Triturus cristatus, the Great Crested Newt probably. Possibly T.dobrogicus, the Danube Crested Newt, it's a little tough to tell from that picture.


----------



## Bawb2u

Here's one for the frog people:

View attachment 128488


----------



## dark FrOsT

you guys are good .. it took me a while just to find that newt (it was the great crested newt) and i can never get the ones you post







put ill add different reptiles when ever i can

dark FrOsT


----------



## CrocKeeper

Bawb....after that particular (correct my hint if I am mistaken) South African Frog is identified, lets all start posting a few easier ones to maybe get these other guys a little more into helping out!

Yes Dark frost members like Poly, ace, Bawb, wayne, and many I can't remember and do not mena to leave out are excellent herp people...but it is all about the learning....we didn't walk out of the womb reciting all of these....we have spent our lives learning....some of us for fun, others for a living, but all of us one step at a time!


----------



## dark FrOsT

that would be cool cause i enjoy researching on all differnet types of reptiles even tho i havent got one so far i have learn a lot about other species.

dark FrOsT


----------



## Bawb2u

CrocKeeper said:


> Bawb....after that particular (correct my hint if I am mistaken) South African Frog is identified, lets all start posting a few easier ones to maybe get these other guys a little more into helping out!


Hint is correct.
While I enjoy the difficulty factor, if you want to try drawing more members in by posting easier pictures I have no objections.
How about this? You post all the pics now and if they stay up more than "x" hours without a correct ID, then one of the more experienced people can jump in. Also when posting you might make some suggestions on what to look at for identification, such as "toes for climbing", or "no eyelids?".


----------



## dark FrOsT

sounds good to me, ill do my best

dark FrOsT


----------



## CrocKeeper

> Hint is correct.
> While I enjoy the difficulty factor, if you want to try drawing more members in by posting easier pictures I have no objections.
> *How about this? You post all the pics now and if they stay up more than "x" hours without a correct ID, then one of the more experienced people can jump in. Also when posting you might make some suggestions on what to look at for identification, such as "toes for climbing", or "no eyelids?".*


Excellent suggestion Bawb........but I do not want to eliminate the difficult ones.....as I too enjoy them.....I just want to sprinkle in some "easier" ones to hopefully generate more interest here......I think also that myself, yourself and Wayne should get together and maybe decide on a monthly theming of this contest (iguanids, agamids, varanids, etc.....) as well as I enjoy your and Waynes ability to find the obscure.....you guys should be unequalled for easier!!!!!....

Now back to someone and this beautiful frog..........and come on gang this one I must say should be in the realm of possibility for many of you....


----------



## kev-n-gina

Hyperolius quinquevittatus
Five-striped Reed Frog

New Here, First post. knew it was a reed frog ,did not know which one.

I cheated and looked it up on line.

I have been into reptiles for almost 15 years. I currently breed Short Tail Pythons and blue tongue skinks though STP's are by far my favorite










Stumbled into your little world looking for Piranha info as I am thinking of keeping a tank at work.

As with most "HERP" people I saw something about reptiles and I jumped been lurking here most the day.


----------



## CrocKeeper

kev-n-gina.....welcome! and corrcet answer by the way.....

The short-taileds are neat snakes......sad they never caught on with the main stream.....

I hope you enjoy your time here on P-Fury!


----------



## Bawb2u

kev-n-gina said:


> Hyperolius quinquevittatus
> Five-striped Reed Frog
> 
> New Here, First post. knew it was a reed frog ,did not know which one.
> 
> I cheated and looked it up on line.


 Ding, ding, we have a winner! Looking things up online is perfectly acceptable. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## CrocKeeper

Allright......with Bawb and Wayne's assistance I am trying something new.....if we do not see increased traffic gang then we will just resume the trying to stump the hell out of ourselves.....

I post a beginner ID me.....

View attachment 128772


----------



## dark FrOsT

I KNOW THIS ONE























its a ground snake - Sonora semiannulata semiannulata































dark FrOsT


----------



## Bawb2u

dark FrOsT said:


> I KNOW THIS ONE


Isn't that a great feeling?? Congrats!


----------



## dark FrOsT

ya i feel smarter then i should normally







but yes prety pumped i got it

dark FrOsT


----------



## CrocKeeper

Bawb2u said:


> I KNOW THIS ONE


Isn't that a great feeling?? Congrats!








[/quote]

Awesome! Bawb said it better than I could......you should be proud of that feeling.

All right....hopefully we get some more people in here...with influence from Bawb I try something....I post another:

View attachment 128831


----------



## Red Eyes

Long nosed snake (Rhinocheilus lecontei tessellatus)


----------



## acestro

Any count on how many 'tricolor' species there are in the world? It must be a rather large number. It would also be interesting to see what percentage of those species are actually venomous.

Sorry for the derail, just thoughts evoked by the pic.


----------



## wayne the pain

i love this game


----------



## CrocKeeper

Red-eyes nope not a Long-nose.....and for the record it is a trick question......look closely at its head scalation and that of the Ground snake pic posted earlier.....

Good question ace.......and one I would like to know the answer to as well.LOL Triangulum species that are tricolored are what 23?....ton of Micrurus and Micruroides....countless others..hmm...maybe a fun project for when I get some time..


----------



## Bawb2u

acestro said:


> Any count on how many 'tricolor' species there are in the world? It must be a rather large number. It would also be interesting to see what percentage of those species are actually venomous.
> 
> Sorry for the derail, just thoughts evoked by the pic.


173 with 7.8% being venomous.

j/k, I have NO idea.


----------



## CrocKeeper

Bawb......I haven't laughed that hard in a long time!!!!!!!!!

That may be the single funniest post ever made here in the herp section!


----------



## CrocKeeper

Back to place this on track..The second picture is still not yet identified gang........and remember it was a loaded photo (trick)..


----------



## Red Eyes

Variable Groundsnake (Sonora semiannulata semiannulata)


----------



## CrocKeeper

Great Job Red eys....it is again a Ground Snake!.and sorry about the "trick" but you did exactly what I hoped somebody would.......The Ground snake is an incredible little snake....in Northern Nevada I had caught plain brown, striped and "tri" colored individuals in the same lava flows....

allright.....new pic....and this one is not so easy, but it is a member of an easily identified group....so bawb and Wayne....jump in!

View attachment 128878
picture Courtesy and Copywrited by Scott Ballard 2006


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Micrurus fulvius


----------



## CrocKeeper

ABB.....no can do my friend....

This snake is not a coral snake of any type! It belongs to a different large group of "tri-colored" snakes......This group is in serious need of taxonomic revision and is sadly poorly represented anymore in captivity as the current trend in morphs has all but destroyed any pure blood lines that did exist...making it difficult to find pure genetic strains, and almost impossible for locality specimens.....

Taxonomically this group really should be seperated from North American animals, and Central/South American animals.....many of the central/south american taxa should see specific status instead of the subspecific allocations they currently hold......

Part of the problem is a complete lack of serious study of this group.....a work done in 1979 by williams is still the "bible" for this taxon.

When you guys nail this one....we will go through this entire group...what do you say?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Sounds good, just a random guess since im not that good at ID's (obviously noticeable based on my guess







)


----------



## CrocKeeper

Don't let it stop you from guessing!!!!!

That is how we learn.....

ok....where is everybody?


----------



## dark FrOsT

i am almost certion i have seen that exact picture b4 when looking for pasted herp IDs but i cant remember for the life of me where

i want to say its some type of milk snake the sinaloan milk snake,Lampropeltis triangulum sinaloae

dark FrOsT


----------



## CrocKeeper

It is a milk snake.........and not a sinaloan.....although this species is so heavily hybridized with sinaloans in the hobby that finding this species is next to IMPOSSIBLE in its pure form.....(it's range overlaps that of the Sinaloan in the wild).......


----------



## killarbee

Lampropeltis triangulum nelsoni

btw the snake @ post #89 was a Boiga tanahjampeana :rasp:


----------



## CrocKeeper

Bawb2u said:


> This part right here is messing me up. I can't tell if it's the angle of the head or........
> 
> View attachment 127783
> 
> 
> Is it Bogertophis rosaliae?


That would be why that area messed with you Bawb......and you followed me....ignore me man......ignore me!

Good correct identification on the nelsoni Killarbee!

and Killar got us with a good one.......I led you all astray with a quick glance and assumption...the smae thing I was teaching with the ground snake just bit me in the buttocks! Color and pattern mean nothing......LOL....going back I see scalation issues I completely missed.....assumption makes an ass of U and ME the movie said....I think it only made an ass of me this round!!!!!!......KUDOS KILLAR!
For everyone else who scratched their heads about this species:

Boiga tanahjampeana (Orlov & Ryabov, 2002) .........Orlov, N.L. & S. A. Ryabov (2002) A new species of the genus Boiga (Serpentes, Colubridae, Colubrinae) from Tanahjampea Island and description of "black form" of Boiga cynodon complex from Sumatra (Indonesia). Russian Journal of Herpetology 9: 33-56.


----------



## Bawb2u

killarbee said:


> Lampropeltis triangulum nelsoni
> 
> btw the snake @ post #89 was a Boiga tanahjampeana :rasp:


Now I'm confused. Was there a name change or something on this snake? When I did a Google search to check Waynes' answer this pic popped up and it looks like the same snake to me.

EDIT: Nevermind, rechecked the scales. My bad.


----------



## dark FrOsT

well i was close .... i was almost 100 percent sure it was a milk snake not sure what kind tho.

is that the next snake to ID ?
its a chinese rat snake ... so the picture says


----------



## Bawb2u

dark FrOsT said:


> well i was close .... i was almost 100 percent sure it was a milk snake not sure what kind tho.
> 
> is that the next snake to ID ?
> its a chinese rat snake ... so the picture says


No, this was just discussion on a past post. CrocKeeper will post another soon.


----------



## CrocKeeper

Well...WE'RE back on-line..gotta love that!

The pic was actually fairly recently described species of Boiga...but I led people down an incorrcet path due to my quick glancing at the photo and assuming it was a species, that they subsequently guessed and we left as correct....only to be served some CrocKeeper pie....as it was not the Ptyas species at all....

anyway I felt since we started a triangulum thing we would keep going that direction.......(pic courtesy Scott Ballard)


----------



## dark FrOsT

Pueblan Milk Snake ??

there are so many snakes like kinda look like that


----------



## CrocKeeper

Pueblan Milksnake is correct! (_Lampropeltis triangulum campbelli_)

Now since we have begun this in a learning manner.....what makes the Nelson's Milksnake identified a Nelsons, and the Pueblan a pueblans? What are some of the things that make each what they are besides geographical location.....

While you are all hunting that information I will post the next.....let me know if anyone is not liking this approach.....

Next piccourtesy of Scott Ballard)


----------



## wayne the pain

Lampropeltis triangulum ?


----------



## dark FrOsT

is it a Sinaloan milksnake


----------



## Red Eyes

CrocKeeper said:


> ...
> Now since we have begun this in a learning manner.....what makes the Nelson's Milksnake identified a Nelsons, and the Pueblan a pueblans? What are some of the things that make each what they are besides geographical location...


Nelson = The "clean" nelsoni looks like it has big black saddles, almost touching on the back, with a narrow white. The problem is that sometimes nelsoni will produce offspring that look like sinaloans, and vice versa.

Pueblan = The head of the Pueblan is always black with a white/apricot "V" pointing toward the tail of the snake.


----------



## Bawb2u

L.t. amaura


----------



## CrocKeeper

Well I am looking for dorsal scale rows, red band count parameters, etc....nelsoni intergrades with sinaloa, but pure sinaloa, and pure nelson's truly look nothing alike. The problem in captive lines is that almost evryone has nelson's that have been bred to sinaloans...so the lines are muddled extensively...much more so than the natural intergrades....( example of what I am looking for would be........information such as white nose with thin black edges at the posterior edges of the scales...supralabials are white with with black posterior margins; rest of the head has black pigmentation in most of the front scales, supraoculars and anterior half of the parietals.......)

Sinaloan is correct on that last one by the way....as was Wayne's "triangulum" guess...









Since I started with a description as an example..I give you what it started describing.......our next contestant......


----------



## dark FrOsT

i want to say nelson milk not 100 % sure ... kinda of a guess


----------



## CrocKeeper

I won't use the same one twice, and since we started with nelsoni..this one isn't a nelson's


----------



## dark FrOsT

what is an Andean Milksnake

final answer


----------



## CrocKeeper

partially corrcet answer......remember we are still looking for what makes the andean an andean vs. a micropholis?


----------



## dark FrOsT

L.t. andesiana may be distinguished from the closely related and sympatric Equadorean milksnake (L.t. micropholis) by having 19 scale rows and a higher red ring count.


----------



## dark FrOsT

wat no more




























thats me all sad and stuff


----------



## Bawb2u

dark FrOsT said:


> L.t. andesiana may be distinguished from the closely related and sympatric Equadorean milksnake (L.t. micropholis) by having 19 scale rows and a higher red ring count.


When you directly cut and paste something you should put it in quotes and link to the site you found it on.

Like this: "L.t. andesiana may be distinguished from the closely related and sympatric Equadorean milksnake (L.t. micropholis) by having 19 scale rows and a higher red ring count. L.t. andesiana inhabits montaine area, whereas L.t. micropholis favors the lowlands with some intergradation." http://coloherp.org/cb-news/Vol-28/cbn-0105/AndeanMilk.html

That way nobody calls you out and it gives credit to the person that did the original research. Not busting on you, just something you should know.


----------



## CrocKeeper

I was actually waiting to see if anyone else was going to add to that or improve upon it......for example.saying they have a higher red ring count doesn't really help....you have to be specific...such as andesiana's red ring counts range from 24 to 37.....

Killer post Bawb......definately if you find a good source and you want to copy and use it directly credit the person who wrote it.....

Some good places to look for information of South American Milksnakes, are southamerican publications, and journals of science...of course it helps if youread spanish or portugese! Seriously though finding english translations for those of us (I do not speak/read or write portugese) hindered by a papers original tongue...Of course for all of you the BIBLE on triangulum currently* was written by K. L. Williams, in 1978....Systemics and Natural History of the American Milksnake, Lampropeltis triangulum, which was published by the Milwaukee Public Museum bulletin 2:1-258......

I will constantly throw trick issues (this one is in direct conflict with post #161..had to do it as this is almost never seen) in with imagery...and Bawb and Wayne feel free to jump in when you spot such issues!








I give you the next picture:
Again couretesy of the sharpest herp guy I know, Scott Ballard.


----------



## dark FrOsT

alright cool Bawb2u next time ill do that or try and put it in my own words. my bad


----------



## dark FrOsT

Andean Milksnake?? kinda have the same style markings. not sure tho


----------



## CrocKeeper

yes sir....I figured the direct conflict hint would gice it away.......that is a naturally ocurring "tangerine" colored andesiana..

allright next:


----------



## wayne the pain

Lampropeltis triangulum dixoni


----------



## CrocKeeper

I thought that one would draw out wayne or bawb!

While I would like to see some of what makes it a dixon's put down here I go ahead with the next one:

heck since no one is really getting into this except the regulars we will go back to just a corrcet trinomial, or binomial..
















and why not another:


----------



## Gear Wiz

Nevermind


----------



## CrocKeeper

get in there gear whiz........nothing wrong with trying...its fun and makes it fun to learn....


----------



## dark FrOsT

yeah gear whiz just tell us wat you think cause there is a good chance we are thinking/considering the same snake. its better to try and be worng then not try at all, thats my theory. i have learned a great deal from this post.

anywho dumb question but wats trinomial, or binomial? i was going to google it but im running out so im going to be lazy and just ask the experts.


----------



## CrocKeeper

a organisms genus and species is its binomial nomenclature, if you take it as far as a subspecific allocation it becomes trinomial nomenclature.


----------



## dark FrOsT

thanks a lot now i know


----------



## Gear Wiz

My guess was an eastern coral snake (Micrurus fulvius fulvius). I don't know much about snakes, but I'll stay here and maybe I will learn


----------



## CrocKeeper

The pics are not coral smakes....although they are thought to be mimics of coral snakes...there is much debate on the whole mimicry issue, but that is enough context for three or four different threads....









Gear whiz I will tell you they are species of Milk Snake (Lampropeltis triangulum).....


----------



## dark FrOsT

is the top one a Lampropeltis t. annulata Mexican Milksnake


----------



## CrocKeeper

The top one is indeed a Mexican milksnake..

While we wait for Wayne or Bawb to finish the bottom one (anyone else jump in there too!)
I return us to a more...stump each other game...as I think we lost interest here....

So what is this one boys!?


----------



## dark FrOsT

can you get a picture with its entire body or is it patturnless just like its head?

can you get a picture with its entire body or is it patturnless just like its head?


----------



## CrocKeeper

I don't want to give this one away....so no hints.
I post this second picture, of a different individual of the same species.


----------



## dark FrOsT

thanks


----------



## CrocKeeper

I must say I expected at least one guess.......


----------



## ESPMike

CrocKeeper said:


> I don't want to give this one away....so no hints.
> I post this second picture, of a different individual of the same species.
> View attachment 132232


I'll take a stab...

Aspidites melanocephalus?


----------



## CrocKeeper

You rock Mike...for trying!!!!!!! I always wonder if I am the only one who likes this game as much as I do..LOL

I expected that guess...and no it is not a Black Headed Python...although it looks remarkably like one in that color phase....as do gwardars (no its not a gwardar) in certain color phases.....

It is not a python at all, but is Australian in origin....
(should be over in no time now)


----------



## dark FrOsT

sorry croc i have been super busy havent been on in couple days .. ill work on it tomorrow


----------



## dark FrOsT

is it a Taipan Snake i think this is the scientfic name Oxyuranus microlepidotus


----------



## Bawb2u

dark FrOsT said:


> is it a Taipan Snake i think this is the scientfic name Oxyuranus microlepidotus


Hey, the threads off milksnakes!! Sorry Riley, I'm not a milksnake guy so I sort of lost interest.

darkFrOst, you are correct! You're getting good at this.


----------



## dark FrOsT

thanks but i still have a long way to go ... crocs hint of australia helped me a lot


----------



## CrocKeeper

The Frost Man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Awesome.yeppers.it is indeed a Fierce snake.or Inland Taipan......

Alright Bawb.....find us a picture and get us all stumped...


----------



## dark FrOsT

lol





















thanks for all the kind words means a lot coming from you guys. ya post more and feel free to give me hints lol


----------



## CrocKeeper

You are really getting into it and that is what it is all about, having FUN while learning!


----------



## dark FrOsT

i am having lots of fun, i look forward to it and ive learn so much ... i almost bought a book today that had like every snake in it, it was pretty thick first few chapters talk about all the different traits / behavours snakes have like sight, smell, scales , postions etc, then i went in detail of over 100 snakes (well it seem to be over 100? dont know the exact amount). and at the back it list 1000s of snakes and there sub species ... i walked all the way to the cash then turned and put it back cause i had to pay my loan







im going to get it soon .... so ill have an even greater knowledge of snakes and maybe need less hints. thanks for all your help and putting up with me for the past little while







ive learned a lot

dark FrOsT


----------



## Bawb2u

This one shouldn't be too hard, I just want to show it off anyway. From my personal collection. For additional points, sex it.


----------



## Red Eyes

Male Bothriechis schlegelii (eyelash palm-pitviper)


----------



## Bawb2u

Red Eyes said:


> Male Bothriechis schlegelii (eyelash palm-pitviper)


----------



## dark FrOsT

a ceylonese viper


----------



## Red Eyes

dark FrOsT said:


> a ceylonese viper


Yes I agree with dark FrOst ... I think it's a male.


----------



## Bawb2u

dark FrOsT said:


> a ceylonese viper


Yes I agree with dark FrOst ... I think it's a male.
[/quote]

Well, I'll give it to you but it's better to go with Latin names just for the true identification factor.
Ceylon is now Sri Lanka, so the common name would now be the Sri Lanken palm viper, Trimeresurus trigonocephalus.
That one is actually a female, the males tend to have a bluer cast to the green and are much smaller (although it IS impossible to tell size in a picture and without a pair as a reference). Here's an example of a male. If you look at he interstitial sacle area you can see the blue popping out.


----------



## dark FrOsT

thats cool ... beautiful snake, ill work on getting latin names, i have trouple getting english ones tho lol


----------



## Red Eyes

With the same pic I was wrong twice







Gorgeous snake!


----------



## dark FrOsT

anymore herps to ID??? im so bored with out this


----------



## Bawb2u

dark FrOsT said:


> anymore herps to ID??? im so bored with out this


You got the last ID. I think it's devolved back to ID'er posts next pic.


----------



## dark FrOsT

ok here it is









sorry about the picture quilty


----------



## ESPMike

Bawb2u said:


> is it a Taipan Snake i think this is the scientfic name Oxyuranus microlepidotus


Hey, the threads off milksnakes!! Sorry Riley, I'm not a milksnake guy so I sort of lost interest.

darkFrOst, you are correct! You're getting good at this.
[/quote]

I feel pretty retarded for missing that one.


----------



## ESPMike

I'll try a guess on this one to redeem myself...

Desert Black Snake - _Walterinnesia aegyptia_?


----------



## dark FrOsT

good guess but its not a Desert Black Snake


----------



## Gear Wiz

The Rubber Boa -_Charina bottae_


----------



## dark FrOsT

nope

ill give a hint its a viper that doesnt look like one, hope this helps

dark FrOsT


----------



## Bawb2u

dark FrOsT said:


> nope
> 
> ill give a hint its a viper that doesnt look like one, hope this helps
> 
> dark FrOsT


I know, mind if I jump in?


----------



## Mettle

Off topic just a little bit... but... where did you guys all gain your knowledge of the different species and the different classifications of snakes? Is it just through reading internet games like this and such? Specific books? Personal studies?

I've always been bad with IDs and always felt left out of these games because of my low exposure to a variety of different snake species.


----------



## dark FrOsT

ya for sure you can jump in









mettle i really sucked b4 but then crockeeper and Bawb2u helped me a lot with understanding the differences in milk snakes, king snakes and other easier things to ID. and i got a better understanding of venomous snakes from my mentor, he has helped me a lot. not to mention a couple snakes that were posted here he has. books and internet sites also helped to.

i felt the same way you do but crockeeper and Bawb2u helped me out tons.

dark FrOsT


----------



## Bawb2u

That's a mole (or burrowing) viper, Atracaspis microlepidota. Very interesting snake, it's fangs actually protrude past the corners of it's mouth, so it's possible to be envemonated even while holding it behind the head.


----------



## dark FrOsT

BINGO your are correct


----------



## Bawb2u

dark FrOsT said:


> BINGO your are correct


Cool, I've got to sign off for a while, I'll post up something tasty later on today.


----------



## Bawb2u

How about this.


----------



## dark FrOsT

im working on it


----------



## Red Eyes

Leptodeira septentrionalis (Cat-eyed Snake)


----------



## Bawb2u

Red Eyes said:


> Leptodeira septentrionalis (Cat-eyed Snake)


 Good one! Your turn to post.


----------



## dark FrOsT

awesome red eyes


----------



## Red Eyes

Sorry about not posting sooner.


----------



## dark FrOsT

an eye lash viper


----------



## Red Eyes

dark FrOsT said:


> an eye lash viper


We have a winner!! Your turn to post!


----------



## dark FrOsT

can i pass my turn to bawb2b or ne else that wants it my computer is down so im just jumping from computer to computer and cant stay on very long. i hate not having the internet


----------



## Bawb2u

dark FrOsT said:


> can i pass my turn to bawb2b or ne else that wants it my computer is down so im just jumping from computer to computer and cant stay on very long. i hate not having the internet


 Since the upgrade, I can't post pictures so somebody else will have to take this.


----------



## r1dermon

i'll take a stab at it...this one aint too hard...


----------



## Red Eyes

Tasmanian Black Tiger Snake (Notechis ater humphreysi)


----------



## r1dermon

gj...post up.


----------



## Red Eyes

Here you go ...


----------



## Bawb2u

^^^^ I love those!


----------



## Red Eyes

Bawb2u said:


> ^^^^ I love those!


Me too! I have never seen one in person but one day ...

btw: the last pic is from a movie


----------



## Bawb2u

Red Eyes said:


> ^^^^ I love those!


Me too! I have never seen one in person but one day ...

btw: the last pic is from a movie








[/quote]
I had a trio, a long time ago, trying to breed them but no luck. Very aggressive and active.


----------



## Red Eyes

Bawb2u said:


> ^^^^ I love those!


Me too! I have never seen one in person but one day ...

btw: the last pic is from a movie








[/quote]
I had a trio, a long time ago, trying to breed them but no luck. Very aggressive and active.
[/quote]

WOW a trio







That must have cost you a fortune because even today they are very expensive.


----------



## Bawb2u

Red Eyes said:


> ^^^^ I love those!


Me too! I have never seen one in person but one day ...

btw: the last pic is from a movie








[/quote]
I had a trio, a long time ago, trying to breed them but no luck. Very aggressive and active.
[/quote]

WOW a trio







That must have cost you a fortune because even today they are very expensive.
[/quote]

Yeah, they cost a mint, it was about $4500 total for all three, I got two from my friend that imports and traded stuff to another guy in NJ for a second female but the worst part is they all came in heavily parasitized and died within a year. I thought I was going to be the king and ended up just another joker.


----------



## dark FrOsT

that sucks sorry to hear that ... must of been a heart break


----------



## Red Eyes

Is anybody out there?


----------



## dark FrOsT

bawb go for it ... ive seen it b4 but i can recall the name


----------



## Bawb2u

dark FrOsT said:


> bawb go for it ... ive seen it b4 but i can recall the name


Boelens python, Morelia boelini.

I can't post pictures since the upgrade so I didn't do the ID. Sorry guys. Keep posting, I'll be here to help out if you get stuck.


----------



## dark FrOsT

here my all time favorite snake


----------



## psychofish

Crotalus Cerastes?


----------



## dark FrOsT

that was fast, crotalus cerastes, the sidewinder rattlesnake


----------



## psychofish

Ok here we go


----------



## dark FrOsT

heres a reach is it a Crotalus molossus

heres a reach is it a Crotalus molossus


----------



## psychofish

No sorry... I will take a few more trys, then I'll give a hint


----------



## dark FrOsT

sounds good

sounds good


----------



## psychofish

anyone else want to take a shot? before I give a hint


----------



## Bawb2u

I'm not too good with rattlers but how about Crotalus oreganus helleri?


----------



## psychofish

Bawb2u said:


> I'm not too good with rattlers but how about Crotalus oreganus helleri?


Nope sorry... Here is a little hint

The venom is highly toxic, it is not injected deeply by the small fangs, or in large enough quantities to be lethal. The name stems from Chippewa Indian language

Hope that doesnt give it away...


----------



## ESPMike

I'll take a shot: _Sistrurus catenatus catenatus_ Eastern Massasauga?


----------



## Bawb2u

ESPMike said:


> I'll take a shot: _Sistrurus catenatus catenatus_ Eastern Massasauga?


Doh! I didn't even think of Sistrurus! That's definately it.


----------



## ESPMike

Alright well I'll go then. Psychofish can let us know if I was wrong...

Anyways I was out looking around behind my house today and this is the only thing I found. I didnt take this picture but same species:


----------



## ChilDawg

Is that _Plethodon cinereus_?


----------



## Bawb2u

ChilDawg said:


> Is that _Plethodon cinereus_?


Yep.

Mike, what's the temperature down there now? I'm a little surprised these are out already.


----------



## ESPMike

Bawb2u said:


> Is that _Plethodon cinereus_?


Yep.

Mike, what's the temperature down there now? I'm a little surprised these are out already.
[/quote]
We've been having crazy weather. It was 72 yesterday, and we're expecting 3inches of snow tomorrow. With the moisture we got today though and yesterdays warm temps I figured Id go have a look and they were all hanging out under the debris near the water.

You got it though ChilDawg, your up.


----------



## ChilDawg

Mike, we've had that weather here...had to have my A/C on yesterday afternoon and then last night, my apartment got down to 43*F because I forgot to switch back to heat. That's just disgusting.


----------



## psychofish

ESPMike said:


> I'll take a shot: _Sistrurus catenatus catenatus_ Eastern Massasauga?


Sorry it took so long for me to respond..

Yep you got it nice job


----------



## Bawb2u

ChilDawg said:


> Mike, we've had that weather here...had to have my A/C on yesterday afternoon and then last night, my apartment got down to 43*F because I forgot to switch back to heat. That's just disgusting.


Question on the frog. Is that juvenile coloration?


----------



## Red Eyes

Bawb2u said:


> Mike, we've had that weather here...had to have my A/C on yesterday afternoon and then last night, my apartment got down to 43*F because I forgot to switch back to heat. That's just disgusting.


Question on the frog. Is that juvenile coloration?
[/quote]

I think your on the right track, discophus guineti (Tomato Frog).


----------



## dark FrOsT

i know nothing when it comes to frog species, sorry i cant be any help


----------



## ChilDawg

Yeah, sorry, it was a tomato frog.


----------



## Bawb2u

Red Eyes said:


> Mike, we've had that weather here...had to have my A/C on yesterday afternoon and then last night, my apartment got down to 43*F because I forgot to switch back to heat. That's just disgusting.


Question on the frog. Is that juvenile coloration?
[/quote]

I think your on the right track, discophus guineti (Tomato Frog).
[/quote]

Yeah, I was 99.99999% sure, I was just waiting semi-patiently for a response.


----------



## psychofish

someone gonna post up a new pic?


----------



## Red Eyes

psychofish said:


> someone gonna post up a new pic?


Post away!!


----------



## dark FrOsT

another one of my favorites









another one of my favorites


----------



## Red Eyes

Echis carinatus (saw scaled viper)?


----------



## dark FrOsT

yuppers


----------



## psychofish

Here is an easy one to get this going again

Not my picture


----------



## Red Eyes

Sceloporus malachitus (Emerald Swift)?


----------



## psychofish

yeah you got it, post up a new pic.


----------



## Red Eyes

Here's it goes ...


----------



## ESPMike

Finally one I can atleast guess without searching.... _Bitis Gabonica_?


----------



## psychofish

ESPMike said:


> Finally one I can atleast guess without searching.... _Bitis Gabonica_?


----------



## Red Eyes

ESPMike said:


> Finally one I can atleast guess without searching.... _Bitis Gabonica_?


Correct







Now it's your turn to post!!


----------



## ESPMike




----------



## MONGO 

Black Snake


----------



## Red Eyes

Indigo Snake (Drymarchon corais)?


----------



## psychofish

Eastern Indigo (Drymarchon corais couperi)


----------



## ESPMike

Nope to both. SOrry.


----------



## Marcel_h

Tiger snake (_Notechis ater_)


----------



## ESPMike

Yup you got it marcel!


----------



## Marcel_h

Probaly not to difficult.


----------



## wayne the pain

Sunbeam Snake, Xenopeltis unicolor


----------



## Marcel_h

A bit late







but it is your turn


----------



## killarbee

bump


----------

